# cheese color variation, same flavor?



## doughboysigep (Jan 10, 2018)

I finally made my mailbox attachment for my MES.  Did 2 batches of cheese - 1 without mailbox, 1 with mailbox.  w/o mailbox internal smoker temps get to 80 and cheese takes a real nice color.  w/ mailbox internal smoker temp stayed at 40 and cheese was noticeably lighter color.  Is the temp difference the reason for color variation?  Will they both taste the same?


----------



## zwiller (Jan 10, 2018)

I'll let others offer their thoughts but just did a run of cheese myself and researched heavily.  There is a TON of variation and no real consensus.  Some guys do 1.5hr others 12+.  Some get no color some get plenty.  Some say color develops later in aging.  I did 4hrs with MES + AMNPS and very little color but was really potent smelling.  We'll see in a few weeks...


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 10, 2018)

I do believe that the higher heat will affect the color of the cheese. It takes on smoke quicker. Your cheese will most likely have stronger smoke flavor at a 80* compared to 40*. Don't worry to much about color. They do tend to darken up while resting. Even with the lighter color the flavor should still be there.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2018)

I think the optimum temp for cheese is 60-70 degrees. You could use the mailbox mod & turn the MES on for a minute or 2 every once in a while just to heat up the CC a little. The mailbox mod cleans the smoke, so the one's you did without using it may taste a little stronger. Personally I like to see some color on my smoked cheese, but I think the taste of the lighter ones will be better than the darker colored ones, because some of that color is from creosote.
Al


----------



## zwiller (Jan 10, 2018)

Let me also state that another member suggested bringing the cheese to room temp (something I woulda never thought of) prior to smoking and I did.  I also attribute less color to me using corn cob.  Surprisingly, smoking cheese is quite complex.  As long as taste is good I am happy.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 18, 2018)

My cheese has aged 2 weeks yesterday so decided to sample.  Color is about the same, maybe just a tad darker.  Still a little too young (smoke is a bit rough) but not inedible.  That said, I got a hint of something that I hope is what the final product might be and if so it will be better than the Hickory Farms stuff.


----------



## doughboysigep (Jan 25, 2018)

there definitely was a different taste between the 2.  Hard to explain.  The darker ("hotter" smoked) was a bit milder, even "sweeter" tasting.  The lighter color (mailbox, cold smoke) was a bit more "bitter", maybe even a touch metalic tasting (left an after taste).  It was still ok and after another week+ of aging tastes even better.  I wonder if I should have "seasoned" the mailbox attachment prior to fist smoke?


----------



## zwiller (Jan 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info.  While I don't have mailbox modded cheese to compare I will say that I agree that my "hot" AMNPS inside MES cheese did take on a sweeter or meaty flavor.  Surprising, nothing like Hickory Farms.  Dare I say the corn cob flavor is there.  If this flavor develops becomes more prominent I could get totally hooked on smoked cheese.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hickory Farms cheese may have liquid smoke added in. 

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Jan 31, 2018)

4 weeks last night and a definite improvement but still just a bit too strong.  Flavor is definitely a whole other level above Hickory Farms but just needs to mellow a bit.  Like others have posted, it looks like 6 weeks is about where I need to be.  I think I am hooked on smoked cheese now.


----------

